# St George Island mid July



## DeucesWild (Jun 10, 2015)

Heading down to SGI mid july and wanted some opinions or suggestions from you guys with past experience. I have been in the past and surf fished from the beach at the rental house but its hit and miss on trout and reds with the bite mostly early and late that time of year. I have a couple of other options available this year as in a boat and kayaks.(1) I have a 22' bay boat I could take but I'm not sure of the hazards I would face(oyster beds, sand bars, etc) while running around for the first time hunting fishing holes.(2) I have access to some kayaks that I could give a try around the bay area at the state park. Our rental house is just outside the Park this year so I'll be close to the ramp. Any suggestions on areas, methods to use, etc. would be greatly appreciated. I have looked at some of the past posts on SGI and have a few ideas but i was wanting some "If I had a boat I would do this" or if "If I had a yak, I would go there"from some of the SGI veterans on here that has been there recently. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Fourfingers (Jun 10, 2015)

The boat ramp at srate park is close to ya but be very careful in that area which is oster bed and shallow water. We usally down in mid july and fish the bay around grass and sandy spots mixed in 3 to 6 ft of water and try to find a ditch where the water dip down a little bit deeper. Seems to work for us but the fish seem to always bite better with a running tide. We just throw a top water,gulp, and popping cork. We only wade fish though but you got to wear a cheap pair of tennis shoes or but if wadin especially on that side of island. Oster bars will lay your feet open.


----------



## DeucesWild (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks for the info Fourfingers


----------



## KSUGreg (Jun 11, 2015)

Run slow forsure until you get the lay of it. If I had a boat down there then I'd start out at the Gov. Cut and have lures ready for schooling spanish/ lady fish etc. I'd have a bottom bouncing setup and either (depending on traffic) drift the cut letting the lead slap the bottom, Or if crowded anchor and fish all around the jetties with a bottom setup. There will be others that may clue you into more once your there.


----------



## DeucesWild (Jun 11, 2015)

Good info KSUGreg. Can you catch anything trolling a ways off the beach or does that happen to far out for my rig?


----------



## KSUGreg (Jun 11, 2015)

I've never had a boat bigger than a jon boat there so I haven't went out of sight of the pass on the ocean side. 

There isn't tons of info on that area but I imagine anything thats working in PCB or places like that will work the same.

Florida has some public reef numbers, there may be some in that area, and the online Navionics Webapp has some general areas marked on it, but not real consistent numbers


----------



## DeucesWild (Jun 12, 2015)

Ok thanks


----------



## Stonewall 2 (Jun 13, 2015)

Drifting the cut with live bait along the bottom is your best chance at big reds down there at that time of year that I know of. We caught seven on 2 different outings last year and only two were in the slot the other 5 were over with the biggest being 46". Just make sure you drift the cut and don't try to anchor up like some people do every time and mess the drift up for everyone else. Not to mention the actual drifting is what helps put you on the fish. The docks around the back side of the near Sikes cut can produce some trout and reds that time of year as well. The red in my avatar was caught that time of year several summers ago in the cut by my son. It was his first red.

By a chart and you will be fine! Running west from the bridge come out around five pylons on the old bridge and you can make a straight run to the cut there is a sand bar right before you get to the cut and you will want to swing north towards channel marker before turning into the cut. Running east from the bridge is a little trickier so just follow the channel markers if you want to fish east pass and the flats just before you get to it. Good luck I'm headed down July 18th can't wait if you see a G3 cc with a ninety Yamaha on it good chance it will be me. If so come say hi!


----------



## Stonewall 2 (Jun 13, 2015)

Just noticed we are practically neighbors as well.

I forgot to mention if you have a great weather day you can make a run out to a reef that is about a twelve mile run southeast of the cut. I did it twice in my old 18' Robalo CC. Just always made sure I was headed north by 2pm before the afternoon Thunder boomers started up. Usually you will see other boats out there and they are public #'s but we still caught a few fish and had fun.


----------



## DeucesWild (Jun 13, 2015)

Thanks for the info stonewall. Will give it a try. Probably meet you on the interstate as I will be headed home on the 18th.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jun 13, 2015)

Late July, if you want something different, Tarpon are there, live mullet, small crab or cut mullet on the bottom at the cut can jump you a tarpon or two....You will be able to find them daisy chaining inside at times and a 12wt fly rod with a tarpon toad or another fly for tarpon could give you the fight of your life.  

You will see a goodly number of flats skiffs up there by then, half the guides from the Keys move their summer operation from Carrabelle to Destin hunting tarpon.


----------



## DeucesWild (Jun 14, 2015)

That's good to know. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Rabun (Jun 15, 2015)

DeucesWild said:


> Heading down to SGI mid july and wanted some opinions or suggestions from you guys with past experience. I have been in the past and surf fished from the beach at the rental house but its hit and miss on trout and reds with the bite mostly early and late that time of year. I have a couple of other options available this year as in a boat and kayaks.(1) I have a 22' bay boat I could take but I'm not sure of the hazards I would face(oyster beds, sand bars, etc) while running around for the first time hunting fishing holes.(2) I have access to some kayaks that I could give a try around the bay area at the state park. Our rental house is just outside the Park this year so I'll be close to the ramp. Any suggestions on areas, methods to use, etc. would be greatly appreciated. I have looked at some of the past posts on SGI and have a few ideas but i was wanting some "If I had a boat I would do this" or if "If I had a yak, I would go there"from some of the SGI veterans on here that has been there recently. Thanks for any info.



I was down late April and did very well in a yak throwing top water in the sound along the island grass shoreline.  Caught a bunch of trout and few reds...missed many more than I caught.  The action was early...usually launched my yak at very first light.  If I were you, I would fish out of the yak on the backside of the state park in the sound and concentrate on the passes (Government Cut, East Pass) in your bay boat.  Also shooting you a link to local reports...Florida Sportsman Northwest Region.  Great fishing down there.  Good Luck to you!

http://www.floridasportsman.com/2015/06/11/northwest-weekend-fishing-4cast/


----------



## DeucesWild (Jun 15, 2015)

Thanks Rabun. That's probably what I'm gonna do


----------



## Rabun (Jun 16, 2015)

DeucesWild said:


> Thanks Rabun. That's probably what I'm gonna do



Another thing you may want to try depending on wind conditions is to fish the oyster bars just to the east of the boat ramp on the SGI bridge (preferred boat ramp on SGI by the way)....especially if they are raking.  Can't go wrong with a popping cork and jig head with live shrimp or grub.


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 16, 2015)

If you want to wade fish, 6th ST East- go to the end of street (bayside) small parking area & a couple of trails that lead out to some oyster bars in the bay.


----------



## DeucesWild (Jun 25, 2015)

Got my "Top Spot" map in the mail yesterday of the St. George area. I noticed some gps cords of some structures and wrecks that would be in my comfort zone fishing from my bay boat. Anyone ever tried any of these places and if so, what kinda luck did you have?


----------



## d-a (Jun 25, 2015)

I probably have. There like all the other public spots, over fished. 

If you want Spanish or kings just look for working birds off the beach. Anywhere from 100yards to @3 miles seems to be the best. If you just want kings, then troll the public numbers. There covered up with them this time of year

d-a


----------



## DeucesWild (Jun 25, 2015)

d-a said:


> I probably have. There like all the other public spots, over fished.
> 
> If you want Spanish or kings just look for working birds off the beach. Anywhere from 100yards to @3 miles seems to be the best. If you just want kings, then troll the public numbers. There covered up with them this time of year
> 
> d-a



Will do. Thanks for the info


----------



## DeucesWild (Jul 20, 2015)

Just got back and had a great time. I would like to thank everyone that gave me info on the "what and where's". I think I will go in late May or early June next year and before it gets to hot. Will check back next spring and see if anyone else will be going down and try to hook up!


----------



## mlbowfin (Jul 21, 2015)

well, how did you do? pics?


----------



## DeucesWild (Jul 21, 2015)

Left my cell phone at the rental house when I took the boat out so no pics. I spent most of my time controlling the boat while the other 3 fished. Caught a bunch of lady fish and small black bass at the cut. Whiteing and small sharks in the surf (using squid and shrimp)was pretty much a given as long as the current was moving. Was surprised we caught very few catfish but not complainingWas going back out in the boat on thursday but the storms cancelled that. Friday was the best day weather wise to fish but it was "packup day" cause we were leaving early the next morning. Gotta find time to hit the bayside up by the state park on my next trip. I think I have everyone in my crowd talked into going in early june next year in hopes of beating the heat


----------

